# Do Large breed puppies need to use pee pads?



## kfreker (Nov 26, 2013)

My girlfriend and I are getting a golden doodle in 10 days, and we were wondering if we need to use pee pads to train him. We use to have a yorkipoo which was trained on pee pads. But he was way smaller. Any Advice??


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

No breed needs pee pads. Pee pads pretty much teach a dog to go inside.
The only situation in which I would offer the dog peepads would be if they could be inside a confined area and if it was not possible for you to let him out regularly.


----------



## ruffz (Oct 20, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> No breed needs pee pads. Pee pads pretty much teach a dog to go inside.
> The only situation in which I would offer the dog peepads would be if they could be inside a confined area and if it was not possible for you to let him out regularly.


So what would you suggest then for my situation? I live in a condo and when I get my pup he will only have had his first shots. Don't think I want to risk taking my pup out to the common area where many dogs pee/poop.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ruffz said:


> So what would you suggest then for my situation? I live in a condo and when I get my pup he will only have had his first shots. Don't think I want to risk taking my pup out to the common area where many dogs pee/poop.


I'd use pee pads in this case. 

If the dog has access to a fenced yard where no unknown dogs (only known, vaccinated dogs) have been, then I'd start housetraining outside immediately. 
But if you don't have a private area, then I'd ask your vet about the risk level for parvo in your area and go with the vet's recommendation about when you can start walking your puppy outside (after 2nd shots in many places but not till after 3rd shots in some high risk areas with lots of unvaccinated dogs).


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

We lived in a 3rd floor condo no yard when we had boxers, then a giant schnauzer and a bernese mt dog....
Yup we used pee pads-- 4 taped together at a time on a cardboard pad with rim (you see these at big box stores like Costco, they use them to stack things like the chip display, or under the toilet paper rolls, they will usu give them to you for free and it saves your floor under the pee pads)... Just so much easier in the dead of night, or for safety while pup is young and cant really go out....
Our dogs now live in the country, and they go outside fine... no "pee pad " confusion at all....


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think your living circumstances dictate whether pee pads are necessary or not, rather than the dog. 

So technically speaking, no breed NEEDS pee pads. However, if you live in an apartment building where it takes several minutes to get outside and you have a puppy that needs to go very frequently... then yea, pee pads will help.


----------

